# Setting up a shrimp bowl



## GoldfishCarer (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I was referred to this site as I am interested in setting up a planted shrimp bowl. I think my bowl is around 4 gallons so not a bad size. So basically I have a few questions:

1. what sorts of plants should I use and how do I plant/grow them?
2. how many shrimp could I keep in my bowl? (Thinking small shrimp)
3. what do shrimp eat? As in... do I have to feed them?

Thanks!
(As you can tell I am a total beginner to shrimpies! )


----------



## Phosaurus (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi! Wecome!

Do you have photos of the bowl?
The plants would greatly depend on the lighting you choose.
What kind of shrimp do you plan on keeping?
Shrimp are omnivores so they will eat both plant and animals. Also, shrimps are scavengers, so whatever leftover food will be eaten by them.
I would cycle the bowl and let the plants establish before adding any shrimp. Water changes are key!

Reading the stickies here will help you as well understand the basic to planted aquariums: 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/

Good Luck!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Mosses are always a great choice for shrimp, since they grow in just about any conditions. 
Shrimp don't need to eat much, but they do need very clean (i.e. no ammonia) water. A 4 gal bowl is fine, but I'd add some filtration to it if it were to house shrimp successfully


----------



## GoldfishCarer (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!

I have a small internal filter that is suitable for the bowl. Right now it's in my goldfish tank which is already cycled, would it be ok for me to just transfer it right over?


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

GoldfishCarer said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> 
> I have a small internal filter that is suitable for the bowl. Right now it's in my goldfish tank which is already cycled, would it be ok for me to just transfer it right over?


Yes, once you have some shrimp in the bowl. If you transfer it over to a bowl that has nothing living in it, there won't be an ammonia source and your filter bacteria will die off. But once you put the shrimp in, yes, put the filter in but depending upon the size of the filter's intake, you may need to cover it over with something so that if your shrimp have babies, the little shrimplets aren't sucked in and killed.


----------



## GoldfishCarer (Sep 14, 2010)

With goldfish fry usually a lot of people cut off the end of a pair of old tights and tie it over the filter intake, would that work OK for shrimpies?


----------



## GoldfishCarer (Sep 14, 2010)

For growing the plants do I need a specific type of lamp/bulb or will any bright light do the job?


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

Old tights would work but I'm not sure how long they would last. You could look into buy a sponge cover, perhaps they would be more durable and easier to clean. 

As for light bulbs you could get a fluorescent bulb and a lamp to place over your bowl. Check your local department store or craigslist for the desired style and appropriate light output.

You still need to figure out substrate, CO2 dosing (gas or excel), and ferts, before you consider shrimp. Read that sticky posted and ask questions 

Red cherry shrimp would be a good choice, as there are cheap and breed like mad once they are acclimated. Shrimp food is readily available online, usually comes in dried up pellets/wafers. I've used Hikari blend with great success.

1st figure out and setup a stable tank with your plants and then continue onto shrimp. Good luck


----------

